# Misfiring Randomly - Cylinders 4, 5, 6



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

Codes came up on my android app saying I'm misfiring randomly on these cylinders, I've replaced the spark plug wires and spark plugs since and still same issue.... Ignition Coil? Thanks


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Probably not. Check the vacuum lines.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm thinking your left cat might be bunged up.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

sounds like the driver side 4-5-6 cam adjuster is bad. It will effect all 3 cylinders timing. 
Either that or a timing belt roller is bad


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Slimjimmn said:


> sounds like the driver side 4-5-6 cam adjuster is bad. It will effect all 3 cylinders timing.
> Either that or a timing belt roller is bad


x2


----------



## brckss2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*slim*

Slim, I have a similar issue, same 304, 5, 6 codes, plus 345. Is there a way to test the chain tensioner before replacing it? I removed my bank 2 valve cover and found the top chain runner off the adjuster and trashed. I replaced it, but now think the adjuster itself is bad, but hate to spend the $ until I'm sure.

Bill


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

brckss2 said:


> Slim, I have a similar issue, same 304, 5, 6 codes, plus 345. Is there a way to test the chain tensioner before replacing it? I removed my bank 2 valve cover and found the top chain runner off the adjuster and trashed. I replaced it, but now think the adjuster itself is bad, but hate to spend the $ until I'm sure.
> 
> Bill


the tensioner probably failed and locked up. They have a one way pin that comes out after the shoe breaks off to prevent slack in the chain. You have to physically remove the tensioner from the car, take it apart and put it back together.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Was DTC 17930 Present?*



Sniped43 said:


> Codes came up on my android app saying I'm misfiring randomly on these cylinders, I've replaced the spark plug wires and spark plugs since and still same issue.... Ignition Coil? Thanks


Did your DTCs include 17930 which is a failed camshaft adjuster? I have the same problem but only on the bank 1 cylinders 1, 2 and 3. Also the misfiring goes away above engine speeds of 1600 rpm.


----------

